# 3 leads from motor



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

hello i got another quick question, 240 volt single phase motor capacitor start/ capicitor run with 3 leads from the motor labled T1 T3 T7? instead of T3 and T7 shouldnt T4 and T8 be comeing out? i was thinking is this motor internaly wired for reverse rotation? correct me if im wrong. also 6.4 ohms from T7 to T3, 5.4 ohms from T7 to T1 and 0.9 ohms from T1 to T3, if that helps.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

There is no standard motor with those leads sticking out of the peckerhead. It could be a special OEM motor. Do you have an electrical engineering hand book. Every industrial guy must have several just lying around. They look like this.

Pages 8 - 9. Single phase motor connections.


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

cool thx, ill look into getting one of those books.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> It could be a special OEM motor.


I seem to remember working on a fan a while back with motor that was custom wound just like this, apparently they'd do 460 1 ph customs too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't remember if it's in this Square D wiring book. 
But worth a look. 

http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

industrial951 said:


> cool thx, ill look into getting one of those books.


Send me a self addressed, postage paid, heavy duty envelope and I will send you one for free. Just PM me.

Or ask the salesman from the supply house, motor shop or any electrical mechanical vendor. They all have them for free and use them as sales tools. Notice the advertisement on the one in my picture. We bought these by the case and I gave them out to my best customers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Send me a self addressed, postage paid, heavy duty envelope and I will send you one for free. Just PM me.
> 
> Or ask the salesman from the supply house, motor shop or any electrical mechanical vendor. They all have them for free and use them as sales tools. Notice the advertisement on the one in my picture. We bought these by the case and I gave them out to my best customers.



I would like one of those books. Can you let me know what the cost would be to ship it to Canada? I had one but I left it to my previous employer.

I tried to get one from a supplier, and they referred me to amazon.com
I looked that up, and they do not have one.

I sent an e mail to a few suppliers, but they have not got back to me yet.

P M me Please! 

Al.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Send me a self addressed, postage paid, heavy duty envelope and I will send you one for free. Just PM me.
> 
> Or ask the salesman from the supply house, motor shop or any electrical mechanical vendor. They all have them for free and use them as sales tools. Notice the advertisement on the one in my picture. We bought these by the case and I gave them out to my best customers.



Google " Electrical Engineering Pocket Handbook " . 2nd link down the page is a free PDF of that from the publisher. I can't put up a link of it, because when I hit the google link- instead of being able to copy the link, I get another free pdf everytime........


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> There is no standard motor with those leads sticking out of the peckerhead. It could be a special OEM motor. Do you have an electrical engineering hand book. Every industrial guy must have several just lying around. They look like this.
> 
> Pages 8 - 9. Single phase motor connections.


That book is one of my most used tools in my toolbox.

With that said, I seem to have motor suppliers falling all over each other and themselves for business, and they leave 5 or so everytime they visit.

Contact any motor shop, and they should have them.


----------

